

First Google Health Screenshots - dawie
http://blogoscoped.com/archive/2007-08-14-n43.html

======
kirse
<Insert generic Do no Evil complaint here>

Of course, it's not like I don't trust Google with my email, search history,
office documents, website stats, blogs, travel planning, financial info, and
now... private health information?

I think they're still missing my face to face conversation. Can we get a
Google Bluetooth adapater that I can wear everywhere?

------
avehn
this is a hypochondriac's dream. finally they can find all the ailments
they've been missing with Google's helpful auto-fill.

Seriously though I think this is pretty cool as you don't have to drive back
to the state you just left because you forgot to get your medical records from
your previous physician.

